# Need a bit of help. Turncrafter Commander



## CRNicholls (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I am looking to purchase a new lathe and of course money is tight so I am going to be looking for a lathe in the $300-400 range.

I have my eye on the Turncrafter Commander 10" and 12" Lathes, but I need to see an image of one from both sides. More specifically, I am trying to determine if the belt access for changing speed is just at the rear (that's the way it appears), or if you have to remove the rear panel AND a panel on the back side to change the belt like you do on the Turncrafter Pro.

The problem is that the lathe must reside up against a wall and I am disabled, so having to move the lathe to access the panel on the back side of the lathe every time I want to change speed is quite a pain. Does anyone here own either the TC Commander 10" or 12" lathe that can tell me if you have to access the end AND the back side of the lathe to change the belt or just the end? Does anyone have pictures of BOTH sides of the lathe? Thank you.


----------



## williamcr (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a TurnCrafter Commander 10" Lathe and I really like it. The back panel that you are referring to only gives you access to the speed sensor and some other electronic components that I never access. The black end panel over the belt is the only part you have to access to change the belt and it removes with just over knob under the hand wheel. 

From my experience I leave the belt on low speed which is from 500 rpm to 1500 rpm for all of my turning. The high speed belt setting is 1500 rpm to 3000 rpm and I have no need to go that fast. I also have my lathe up against a wall and I only have need to access the sides and front of the lathe for all that I do so this lathe should work for you. This is the exact lathe I own.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC10VS.html


----------



## CRNicholls (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi William and thank you very much, especially for the speedy reply. That is the exact lathe that I am looking at too.

On the lathe I currently have I usually turn at around 1300rpm and would like to be able to turn at say 2000rpm but not any faster than that.

Another question if I may? I have been starting to turn between centers a lot more and I noticed that with the lath i have, it starts slowing down a lot due i guess to a lack of torque. do you have any problem with that on your lathe?

Thank you much for your time..

Charles



williamcr said:


> I have a TurnCrafter Commander 10" Lathe and I really like it. The back panel that you are referring to only gives you access to the speed sensor and some other electronic components that I never access. The black end panel over the belt is the only part you have to access to change the belt and it removes with just over knob under the hand wheel.
> 
> From my experience I leave the belt on low speed which is from 500 rpm to 1500 rpm for all of my turning. The high speed belt setting is 1500 rpm to 3000 rpm and I have no need to go that fast. I also have my lathe up against a wall and I only have need to access the sides and front of the lathe for all that I do so this lathe should work for you. This is the exact lathe I own.
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC10VS.html


----------



## randyrls (Oct 28, 2011)

CRNicholls said:


> I noticed that with the lath i have, it starts slowing down a lot due i guess to a lack of torque. do you have any problem with that on your lathe?



Charles;  I turn exclusively between centers.  Check if the lathe is slowing or just the work?  The tailstock must be cranked VERY TIGHT against the bushing to keep the blank spinning at an acceptable speed.  It is an advantage in that a catch just stops the blank and doesn't cause a blow out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CRNicholls (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Randy,

It is slowing the work only as far as i can tell, but its not actually due to catching, it's just slowing down, so if I read that right, I don't have enough tailstock pressure.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## keithlong (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Charles,
Believe me I know just how tight money is, however, for just a little bit more money, you can cath the delta 46-460 on sale at woodcraft sometimes. It is a 12 1/2 inch with a one hp motor wit variable speed and everything is in front of it and the door to change the speed range lifts up from the front. I have used mine alot and I love it.


----------



## CRNicholls (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Keith, I'll keep that in mind too.


----------



## williamcr (Oct 28, 2011)

I have not had any slowing down on my lathe but I have not turned any large projects between centers yet.  I did on my old lathe so I know what you are talking about but if you go with a 3/4 HP or 1 HP motor you should not have that problem.

Caleb


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Oct 28, 2011)

*speed*



williamcr said:


> I have a TurnCrafter Commander 10" Lathe and I really like it. The back panel that you are referring to only gives you access to the speed sensor and some other electronic components that I never access. The black end panel over the belt is the only part you have to access to change the belt and it removes with just over knob under the hand wheel.
> 
> From my experience I leave the belt on low speed which is from 500 rpm to 1500 rpm for all of my turning. The high speed belt setting is 1500 rpm to 3000 rpm and I have no need to go that fast. I also have my lathe up against a wall and I only have need to access the sides and front of the lathe for all that I do so this lathe should work for you. This is the exact lathe I own.
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC10VS.html


 I have the same lathe and I found that at my belt is set on high and I can turn from under 300 rpm to 4000.  with the readout I turn at about 2800 to 3000 rpm with a real sharp tool. I knock the corners off first


----------



## CRNicholls (Oct 28, 2011)

williamcr said:


> I have not had any slowing down on my lathe but I have not turned any large projects between centers yet.  I did on my old lathe so I know what you are talking about but if you go with a 3/4 HP or 1 HP motor you should not have that problem.
> 
> Caleb



the biggest thing I have turned so far is a bottle stopper blank and it did slow the turning down a lot as the tool came in contact with the wood.
The Turncrafter Pro i believe is a 1/2 Hp machine, so I am hoping that like you say the extra hp will keep that from happening. if it didn't completely stop the turning without actually catching, then it wouldn't be an issue but it stops the turning even with no catch. Probably would be a good idea for me to figure out a way to knock off edges with the band saw too, before turning, as it catches on edges also.

Thanks

Frank, Thank you for that information as well, that tells me for sure that in fact this is the machine I am seeking. I mostly turn pens of course but there are times that I turn shaving brushes or bottle stoppers. I also see possibilities of turning reel seats as well. I don't see myself turning anything over 6" long or 10" wide since i don't have the room for bigger stock than that anyway.

Thanks all for the info.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 28, 2011)

I have to put my .29 cents in for the Jet 1014. I've done a bit on the Delta...I noticed a larger capacity in diameter, but the Jet has more iron to it. It is not fancy by any means! But it will do anything you ask of it up to 9.75"


----------



## KenV (Oct 28, 2011)

The smaller (1/2 HP or so) motors use a dc drive that drops off in torque a lot when the motor is is turning slowly.   The motors lose a lot of power below 1/2 motor speed, and the belt changes allow the motor to turn more RPMs for the same spindle speed.  

Variable frequency drives have less of this effect (but cost more up front), but also benefit form moving to the smallest setting for lower speeds.  

That may be the "slowdown" effect you are seeing.  Full power is at full motor speed.


----------



## CRNicholls (Oct 28, 2011)

KenV said:


> The smaller (1/2 HP or so) motors use a dc drive that drops off in torque a lot when the motor is is turning slowly.   The motors lose a lot of power below 1/2 motor speed, and the belt changes allow the motor to turn more RPMs for the same spindle speed.
> 
> Variable frequency drives have less of this effect (but cost more up front), but also benefit form moving to the smallest setting for lower speeds.
> 
> That may be the "slowdown" effect you are seeing.  Full power is at full motor speed.



Thanks Jim 

Ken,

That makes sense, thanks for that, looks like I need to learn to turn at slightly higher speeds as I am now turning at barely 1300, it will as i say, stop the work if it either binds, or even if a tool is being used in the same place for an extended period. Thanks and some day i have got to find a way to visit Alaska, i guess you could say that's on my bucket list


----------

